# Old Phone Stuff



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this a solder down frame ? It's hard to tell from the pictures. Here in the Midwest, that type of frame was popular in the 1960's and phased out by the 1980's.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, wrap the wire twice then a blob of solder.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn, that is cool. Hope you kept it for your "museum"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's the predecessor to a 66 block.

It's called a 22 block! :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That's the predecessor to a 66 block.
> 
> It's called a 22 block! :laughing:


...that's because it takes 22 minutes for the soldering iron to heat up :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Damn, that is cool. Hope you kept it for your "museum"


Just that demarc I hadnt seen before, not those regular frames.


----------

